# Any torque pro users



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking for more pids for our diesels


----------



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

I have, best thing ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Look for BiScan for GM on the Google Play store. I use it and it will load up all sorts of PIDs. There are only a few specific 1.6l PIDs, but it seems all the 2.8l Duramax PIDs work. You'll have more than you can fit on one screen with the tiny size guages.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Look for BiScan for GM on the Google Play store. I use it and it will load up all sorts of PIDs. There are only a few specific 1.6l PIDs, but it seems all the 2.8l Duramax PIDs work. You'll have more than you can fit on one screen with the tiny size guages.


@Snipesy developed that one.

Perhaps he has some more input regarding the 1.6TD parameters? Works wonderfully the 2.0TDs.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

MP81 said:


> @Snipesy developed that one.
> 
> Perhaps he has some more input regarding the 1.6TD parameters? Works wonderfully the 2.0TDs.


Also works well on 1.6 Gen 2. Just use PIDs for 2.8l Duramax. It's good to go.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Bringing from the dead rather buy pids then buy a monitor


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Installed biscan so far so good been a help with everything its helping fill the holes with monitoring


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

This I’m going to guess is a dumb question, however I have no clue so I need to ask
What is a PID
thanks!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mrjeff said:


> This I’m going to guess is a dumb question, however I have no clue so I need to ask
> What is a PID
> thanks!


I believe PID is for Parameter Identification Designation or something like that.... basically it is a code that your reader would use to tell the car it wants a particular set of data from the car, to display, and then it's a request and receive function to get that on your display. OBD 2 is a standard protocol for emissions that crosses over many OEMs, but the OEMs often use additional non emissions parameters that if given the correct PID you can request and display, for example I can get the oil pressure reading via PID and OBD2 reader, and on Gen 1 the Transmission Temperature, because the BiScan for GM plug in to Torque Pro has those pre-defined PIDs included and available for viewing. BiScan for GM was created by Snipesy, who also has a new version called Gretio, that does not use Torque Pro. Hope that helps.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mrjeff said:


> This I’m going to guess is a dumb question, however I have no clue so I need to ask
> What is a PID
> thanks!


Ok, this site calls them just "Parameter IDs" OBD2 PIDs for Programmers (Technical) | Car OBD Diagnostics, ECU Chip Tuning & Auto Repair Support


----------

